
Ask HN: What do you think would happen if the Linux kernel had a patents clause? - maxsavin
The patents clause being similar to Facebook tools today - React, GraphQL, Flux, ImmutableJS, etc.
======
maxsavin
My biggest gripe with these tools is that, because some of them are
specifications, they have a viral property.

For example, if most data consumption APIs switch to GraphQL, you become
"forced" to use the tool.

